# Antelope-2006



## Orionshunter (Dec 31, 2005)

Can anyone here give me any information about Antelope hunting? What I am looking for is the best area to apply and what my chances are of getting drawn for a tag.


----------



## alsatian (Dec 9, 2005)

The best place to apply is Wyoming, because they have the most number of pronghorn. You should go to the Wyoming Department of Fish and Game web site (use Google or other search engine to find the URL). Find out what the application deadline is for submitting an application -- you may be past it already. You can probably get late permits in some undersubscribed units for example unit 23 South of Gillette.

You may hunt on public land or pay a trespass fee to a landowner to hunt on their land. Call the Wyoming Department of Fish and Game field office near your hunt area or planned hunt area to get a list of landowners who accept trespass fees and start calling these people up to talk. There will be quite a range of deals they will offer.

Use a flat shooting rifle such as .243, .25-06, .270, .30-06, 7 mm Rem Mag, 300 Win Mag or other. They are easy to kill. Success rates are about 90%. You will get a pronghorn, so have a plan for how to take care of the meat. Sometimes it can be warm on a Wyoming pronghorn hunt. Gut the animal and maybe have some bags of ice to stuff inside the body cavity until you can get it skinned, quartered, and on ice.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

when are APPs due? yes I know I can check the G&F site but I am lazy


----------

